# Rockwell 10" metal lathe - $1,500 (BALL GROUND, GA)



## MrWhoopee

Rockwell 10" metal lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

This Rockwell 25-700 Metal Lathe, 10" is in superb condition. It spent most of it's life being...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## Manual Mac

If this lathe were a couple thousand miles closer it would now be in my garage.


----------



## MrWhoopee

Manual Mac said:


> If this lathe were a couple thousand miles closer it would now be in my garage.


 I'm finding there just aren't that many machines in the southeast, it just wouldn't be fair to start exporting them.


----------



## tjb

MrWhoopee said:


> I'm finding there just aren't that many machines in the southeast, it just wouldn't be fair to start exporting them.


You're right.  We live in a relatively barren region when it comes to good used machines.  It happens every now and then, but usually used stuff is either worn out or exorbitantly priced or both.

Regards


----------



## Dhal22

That's only a few miles away from me......


----------



## tjb

Dhal22 said:


> That's only a few miles away from me......


Me, too, but you're closer.  A few years ago I ran into a great deal on an extremely nice Kin Shin lathe - an exact duplicate of a Jet 1024 with a different label.  I bought it, tore it down, cleaned it and put it back together.  There was very little wrong with it, and it was essentially like new when I finished.  It was complete, including the original tool box, tools and full set of standard and metric change gears.  I had another lathe - a 13 x 40 3-phase.  Being a very green rookie, I figured I wouldn't use the second lathe much, so I put it up for sale.  First guy that looked at it bought it.  He wasn't even out of my driveway before I realized I probably should have kept that lathe.  I still regret it.  I thought about going to look at that Rockwell - mainly because of its size.  Occasionally, it's nice to have a second lathe around for a one-off turning.  I have recently upgraded lathes and have not yet put the 13 x 40 up for sale.  My wife has wisely suggested I just keep that one as a second lathe, but I'm still on the fence on that one.   As a second lathe, smaller would be nice.

Bottom line:  If you're interested in that Rockwell, you better grab it before someone else does.  There's one like it on ebay that's in a little closer to showroom condition but other than aesthetics doesn't appear to be any better of a machine.  It's priced about double the one in Ball Ground.

I won't be a bidding competitor with you, but if you don't want it, let us know.  I may reconsider.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## NC Rick

I owned a similar 10" Rockwell which I sold for $800 when I purchased my 15" Nordic.  I really don't have the room but since the Rockwell also had a collet setup, it would have been really handy as a second lathe.  Only thing that would be better would be having three


----------



## Dhal22

Thx, I sent an email to the seller.

David


----------



## tjb

Dhal22 said:


> Thx, I sent an email to the seller.
> 
> David


Wise move.


----------



## MrWhoopee

Glad to hear someone is moving on this. It looks like a deal, even by west coast standards.


----------



## Ianagos

If anyone on here picks this up and needs help Moving it let me know. I considered purchasing but just a bit too much money and not really what I want.


----------



## tjb

Ianagos said:


> If anyone on here picks this up and needs help Moving it let me know. I considered purchasing but just a bit too much money and not really what I want.


Very kind of you, Ianagos (how do you say that?).  David, if you end up getting it, I'll kick in some help, too, if you need it.  Would love somebody in our brotherhood get it.  If it's as nice as it appears, it's a keeper.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## tjb

MrWhoopee said:


> Glad to hear someone is moving on this. It looks like a deal, even by west coast standards.


Keep 'em coming, Mr. Whoopee.  Pickings are so thin around here, I think it's safe to say most of us only occasionally even look anymore.  You seem to be a bloodhound in finding them, so keep looking, PLEASE!  FYI, I'm patiently waiting for the right surface grinder to show up (hint, hint).

Regards,
Terry


----------



## MrWhoopee

tjb said:


> Keep 'em coming, Mr. Whoopee.  Pickings are so thin around here, I think it's safe to say most of us only occasionally even look anymore.  You seem to be a bloodhound in finding them, so keep looking, PLEASE!  FYI, I'm patiently waiting for the right surface grinder to show up (hint, hint).
> 
> Regards,
> Terry


Assume you're willing to drive.
Keeping it under $2k (more or less)








						KO LEE 612 SURFACE GRINDER - tools - by owner - sale
					

KO LEE 612 SURFACE GRINDER CALL 8-60 929 671-8 Ask for Matt...



					columbus.craigslist.org
				












						Parker Majestic surface grinder - tools - by owner - sale
					

Parker Majestic surface grinder with magnetic table. works good



					dayton.craigslist.org
				












						Used Victor 10" x 20" Surface Grinder - tools - by owner - sale
					

SPECIFICATIONS: Serial: 9923033 Model: 1020AH Year: 1999 Type: Hydraulic Surface Grinder (7"...



					columbus.craigslist.org
				












						Covel Surface Grinder - tools - by owner - sale
					

Covel surface grinder. 3-phase with electromagnetic chuck. Works great and under power for...



					louisville.craigslist.org
				












						Norton 6 x 18 surface grinder - tools - by owner - sale
					

Norton 6" x 18" surface grinder, hydraulic table feed left to right, hydraulic cross feed, 6" x...



					atlanta.craigslist.org
				












						Surface grinder - tools - by owner - sale
					

here i have an antique surface grinder im listing for sale,price is 500.00 cash firm. and pickup...



					augusta.craigslist.org
				












						surface grinder - tools - by owner - sale
					

acer surface grinder



					raleigh.craigslist.org


----------



## Ianagos

You wouldn’t have happened to have seen a carbide grinder? Rockwell or baldor for a decent price?


----------



## tjb

MrWhoopee said:


> Assume you're willing to drive.
> Keeping it under $2k (more or less)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KO LEE 612 SURFACE GRINDER - tools - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> KO LEE 612 SURFACE GRINDER CALL 8-60 929 671-8 Ask for Matt...
> 
> 
> 
> columbus.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker Majestic surface grinder - tools - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Parker Majestic surface grinder with magnetic table. works good
> 
> 
> 
> dayton.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Victor 10" x 20" Surface Grinder - tools - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> SPECIFICATIONS: Serial: 9923033 Model: 1020AH Year: 1999 Type: Hydraulic Surface Grinder (7"...
> 
> 
> 
> columbus.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covel Surface Grinder - tools - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Covel surface grinder. 3-phase with electromagnetic chuck. Works great and under power for...
> 
> 
> 
> louisville.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norton 6 x 18 surface grinder - tools - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Norton 6" x 18" surface grinder, hydraulic table feed left to right, hydraulic cross feed, 6" x...
> 
> 
> 
> atlanta.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surface grinder - tools - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> here i have an antique surface grinder im listing for sale,price is 500.00 cash firm. and pickup...
> 
> 
> 
> augusta.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surface grinder - tools - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> acer surface grinder
> 
> 
> 
> raleigh.craigslist.org


Thanks!  Most of those are way too far to drive unless it's a drop-dead knockout deal - most are 9 hours one way.  Had not seen the one in Toccoa.  That's not too far up the road from me.

Anybody know anything about Norton surface grinders?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## MrWhoopee

Ianagos said:


> You wouldn’t have happened to have seen a carbide grinder? Rockwell or baldor for a decent price?











						Baldor Carbide grinder - tools - by owner - sale
					

Excellent condition. New bearings, new internal wiring, Two diamond wheels. New diamond wheels...



					savannah.craigslist.org


----------



## MrWhoopee

tjb said:


> Thanks!  Most of those are way too far to drive unless it's a drop-dead knockout deal - most are 9 hours one way.  Had not seen the one in Toccoa.  That's not too far up the road from me.
> 
> Anybody know anything about Norton surface grinders?
> 
> Regards,
> Terry











						Grizzly surface grinder with dro - tools - by owner - sale
					

Grizzly surface grinder with magnet chuck and dro on the z axis. Work well, needs a capacitor....



					gadsden.craigslist.org


----------



## MrWhoopee

Will there be anything else?


----------



## tjb

MrWhoopee said:


> Will there be anything else?


Yes.  Move to the Southeast.  We could use a man of your spectacular talent.


----------



## tjb

A friend of mine had access to a Grizzly.  Seemed pretty lightweight to me.  Any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## MrWhoopee

tjb said:


> Yes.  Move to the Southeast.  We could use a man of your spectacular talent.


----------



## Ianagos

MrWhoopee said:


> Baldor Carbide grinder - tools - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Excellent condition. New bearings, new internal wiring, Two diamond wheels. New diamond wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> savannah.craigslist.org



Ah I did see that one. I was hoping for a 3 phase. And it’s missing some parts. I think they are asking a bit too much.


----------



## Dhal22

tjb said:


> Very kind of you, Ianagos (how do you say that?).  David, if you end up getting it, I'll kick in some help, too, if you need it.  Would love somebody in our brotherhood get it.  If it's as nice as it appears, it's a keeper.
> 
> Regards,
> Terry





Ianagos said:


> If anyone on here picks this up and needs help Moving it let me know. I considered purchasing but just a bit too much money and not really what I want.




Thanks guys, seller stated he was inundated with offers and had several buyers in front of me.  I followed up tonight just in case.

Next time.


----------



## tjb

MrWhoopee said:


>


We have that effect on most visitors.


----------



## tjb

If you run into anymore surface grinders down here, I'm still looking.  I eliminated a couple because they were manual feed.  I tried to make contact with the top two you sent.  One never answered.  The other guy answered my first post, but when I asked for more information - nothing over the top, just model number, magnetic chuck, etc.  He responded by asking where I was located.  When I told him Madison, GA (about a six hour drive), he didn't answer.  After no answer after couple more requests, I gave up.  Go figure.

Regards

P.S.:  How do find all these machines?  Is it a trade secret?


----------



## MrWhoopee

tjb said:


> If you run into anymore surface grinders down here, I'm still looking.  I eliminated a couple because they were manual feed.  I tried to make contact with the top two you sent.  One never answered.  The other guy answered my first post, but when I asked for more information - nothing over the top, just model number, magnetic chuck, etc.  He responded by asking where I was located.  When I told him Madison, GA (about a six hour drive), he didn't answer.  After no answer after couple more requests, I gave up.  Go figure.
> 
> Regards
> 
> P.S.:  How do find all these machines?  Is it a trade secret?



I'll keep it up as long as I can. No secret, I use Searchtempest.com which allows me to search multiple CLs at once. And I spend way too much time doing it.


----------



## tjb

MrWhoopee said:


> I'll keep it up as long as I can. No secret, I use Searchtempest.com which allows me to search multiple CLs at once. And I spend way too much time doing it.


I knew you had a strategy.  Thanks.  From all of us, I'm sure.


----------

